# casco rodent tank shop style



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111481450758? ... 1555.l2649


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

What exactly are you asking?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

obsolete thread for an item now sold.Closed.


----------

